# Rock background pictures?



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have been debating for awhile now on doing a rock background on a tank of mine but have never got around to trying one out also just not sure about them as they seem as they would take up swim room etc, as well as looking to fake. So Was curious if people could post pictures of those of you that have them on your current tanks.


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

Fmueller has an awesome real rock BG not sure how to link but look his tank up.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

Are you thinking of doing a DIY styro background? or actual rocks? IMO DIY with styro & foam is the way to go. You can make it slim so it won't take up much room at all.

One I just finished recently in my #1 55g tank.....









And this is in my #2 55g tank which is still under construction...


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Styro background is what I was thinking of trying. Been looking around trying to figure out what the best way to go about it etc and wanted to get some ideas along the way plus see what they look like when all done and setup in the tank with water.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Check out this thread on the Universal Rocks "Rocky 3D" background. It may be just what you're looking for. All of my photos are on page 2.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=247196


----------



## kojak76 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Steve I too am in the process of doing some sort of background. Do yo have any pics or steps you followed to make yours? They look amazing.


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

Here's a pic of my tank with the Universal Rocks "Rocky 3D" background.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

kojak76 said:


> Hey Steve I too am in the process of doing some sort of background. Do yo have any pics or steps you followed to make yours? They look amazing.


Yep I have running posts on both the builds in the DIY section kojak. Here are both of them....

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=235265

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=251053


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

Hers mine i just finished


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

DrTenochtitlan do you know what kind of rocks those are that you have in yours? Because I'm looking for something just about exactly like those for a new 55g I'm working on.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

Steve C said:


> DrTenochtitlan do you know what kind of rocks those are that you have in yours? Because I'm looking for something just about exactly like those for a new 55g I'm working on.


Looks like black granite.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

fusion said:


> Hers mine i just finished


 I thought that tank looked familiar, looks good col555 :thumb:


----------



## DrTenochtitlan (Jun 17, 2012)

cantrell00 said:


> Steve C said:
> 
> 
> > DrTenochtitlan do you know what kind of rocks those are that you have in yours? Because I'm looking for something just about exactly like those for a new 55g I'm working on.
> ...


It's black granite I got from a landscape supply store. You could potentially try someplace that manufactures countertops to see if they have any rough fragments too. The pictures don't do it justice, it has beautiful white marbling throughout the stone. I should also mention it looks much darker underwater. Out of the water, it's sort of dark gray with fine white streaks.


----------



## fusion (Jun 21, 2012)

JimA said:


> fusion said:
> 
> 
> > Hers mine i just finished
> ...


LOL yea, i see your on there  seems quite a few from here are also


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Steve C said:


> Are you thinking of doing a DIY styro background? or actual rocks? IMO DIY with styro & foam is the way to go. You can make it slim so it won't take up much room at all.
> 
> One I just finished recently in my #1 55g tank.....
> 
> ...


 Steve C it looks great! I tried to do what you did with the blue back, I was using a psc of plexiglass with light coatings of blue spray paint then I put a light behind it didn't look good at all. I have not gone through your links you provided I might have to go back to the drawing board. Part of the problem was as well is the hoses and light wires showed through the back with the light on..

I will throw another of my pics up for the heck of it.. My substrate was getting a bit thin so I added some more yesterday.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

> It's black granite I got from a landscape supply store. You could potentially try someplace that manufactures countertops to see if they have any rough fragments too. The pictures don't do it justice, it has beautiful white marbling throughout the stone. I should also mention it looks much darker underwater. Out of the water, it's sort of dark gray with fine white streaks.


Thanks, I'm going to have to see about finding some of that black granite. I'm doing a DIY background in my 2nd 55g right now which is tan with dry brushed shading on it and plan to use white sand so those dark/black rocks I think would really give me the contrast that I am looking for. Plus I really like the shape/texture of those in your tank. I actually was looking at buying some Seiryu Stone last night, but my God they want an arm and a leg for that stuff 



> Steve C it looks great! I tried to do what you did with the blue back, I was using a psc of plexiglass with light coatings of blue spray paint then I put a light behind it didn't look good at all. I have not gone through your links you provided I might have to go back to the drawing board. Part of the problem was as well is the hoses and light wires showed through the back with the light on..


Jim it took me a number of "tests' with different lights to find the perfect ones. These are what I ended up with http://www.xoxide.com/20-front-bar-blue.html What I like about those is the fact that they spread the light out in a nice glow rather than focused on one spot like a CFL or LED does. Plus they are only about1" thick so your able to mount them in front of all the wires and stuff behind the tank so those don't create an issue for ya. You get a chance give them a try I think they would look fantastic lighting up your background you have in your tank :thumb:


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

Nice backgrounds. Tim yours is simliar to what I had in mine with having one that is sorta like a over hang in a way. Keep them coming everyone know there is more of you out there with them.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Good information can be found in the Links to DIY Backgrounds in the DIY folder. Another suggestion would be to take a look at the in the Aquarium Gallery and the Tank of the Month sections of the website.


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

DrTenochtitlan said:


> Here's a pic of my tank with the Universal Rocks "Rocky 3D" background.


I am in awe of your tank  really nice...could you reveal what brand of lighting for your tank?? I am interested in changing lighting for my tanks, both 60 and 20. Thanks :fish:


----------

